# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ιντερμίντιο επιτέλους

## stefos

το πουλακι ηρθε στην εκτροφη μου πριν μια εβδομαδα περιπου απο ελληνα εκτροφεα!! ,εδω και καιρο, ημουν αποφασισμενος να ασχοληθω με την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη καθως μου αρεσε καθε φορα που εβλεπα βιντεακια οπουδηποτε, αλλα ολο το ανεβαλα,  το βιντεο που ακολουθει ειναι αφιερωμενο στον  jimk1 καθως και 
στον lefteris13 , δυο ατομα που με βοηθησαν πολυ μεσα απο το φορουμ , συζητωντας με   συμβουλευσανε μου μαθανε πραγματα, ανταλλασοντας αποψεις μεταξη μας, ετσι απλα. 
βεβαιως να ευχαριστησω θερμα και το φορουμ για ολα αυτα που μου εχει προσφερει ανοδιοτελως ολο αυτο το διαστημα που εχω τηντιμη να ειμαι μελος!!

----------


## panos70

ωραιος ο μικρος να τον χαιρεσαι  και να τον καμαρωνεις, τα αλλα πουλια που ακουγονται τι ειναι ;

----------


## blackmailer

μπόμπα ο δικός σου!!! να σου ζήσει...

----------


## wild15

Nα τον χαιρεσαι πολυ καλος

----------


## petran

Πολυ ομορφος και πολυ ''μεταλο''ο μικρουλης σου.
Να σου ζησει.
Φτου φτου φτου..

----------


## stefos

Πανό σ'ευχαριστω ,η τριλια που ακουγεται είναι απο μια θηλυκιά τιμπραντινα που έχω εκεί κοντα

----------


## panos70

ειναι ιντερμιντιο και αυτη;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ όμορφο!! Να το χαίρεσαι!

----------


## stefos

> ειναι ιντερμιντιο και αυτη;


Αυτή είναι κλασικο Πάνο

----------


## stefos

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λογια να είστε καλά!!

----------


## Gardelius

Όμορφος τραγουδιστής !!!

Να σου ζήσει φίλε, με το καλό να αρχίσεις μια σωστή εκτροφή. 

Οι βάσεις έπεσαν ..  :winky:

----------


## stefos

> Όμορφος τραγουδιστής !!!
> 
> Να σου ζήσει φίλε, με το καλό να αρχίσεις μια σωστή εκτροφή. 
> 
> Οι βάσεις έπεσαν ..


Ευχαριστώ Ηλία , ναι σε αυτές τις βάσεις θα <<στηριχτω>>

----------


## jimk1

ωραιο πουλακι Στεφανε,εβαλες την βαση για μια καλη εκτροφη

----------


## geo_ilion

να το χαιρεσαι τον τραγουδισταρα σου Στεφανε ειναι πολυ ωραιος

----------


## mrsoulis

Πραγματικά ειναι πολυ καλός τον βάζω να τον ακούν και τα δικά μου και κάνουν σαν τρελά...

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ καλός, βγάλε και φωτο κοντινή να τον θαυμάσουμε.

----------


## stefos

γεια και παλι , θα βαλω παλι ενα βιντεο και δυο φωτο(μην με θεωρησετε ψωνιο )απλα νομιζω οτι ο μικρος ανοιξε λιγο ακομα, ειναι μια
εβδομαδα μετα.
Η μια φωτο ειναι  της νυφουλας του αντρακου! την ανοιξη εχουμε παντρολογηματα!!
το βιντεο ειναι τραβηγμενο στο εναμιση μετρο ,δεν φοβαται το αλανι!!

----------


## mparoyfas

Ωραία πουλια και καθαρα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ, τι ωραία χρώματα που έχει και το θηλυκό! Τελικά πολύ μου αρέσουν τα καναρινάκια που είναι έτσι "πιτσιλωτά" είτε είναι γκρι-λευκό, είτε κίτρινο-καφετί  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι !!

σαφεστατα βελτιωμενος !

----------


## stefos

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, να χαίρεσται τα πουλάκια σας!
 Δημήτρη έτσι μου φάνηκε και εμένα οτι είχε διαφορά

----------


## kostas24

να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε, και να σαι σίγουρος ότι θα σου χαρίσουν ωραίους τραγουδιστές.

----------


## Μπία

Πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι και τι ωραίες στροφές που παίρνει η φωνάρα του!!!!!!να τα χαίρεσαι και πολλούς και καλούς απογόνους.

----------


## stefos

Σε ευχαριστώ Ολυμπία, (συγνώμη το προτιμώ απο το Μπία) να είσαι καλά εσύ και να 
χαιρεσαι τα φιλαράκια σου!

----------


## Μπία

Ολυμπία είναι το όνομά μου,έτσι με φωνάζουν όλοι :Happy:

----------


## greekbull

Είναι αρκετά γρήγορος για να αποκαλείται ιντερμιντιο . Θα τον χαρακτήριζα σαν κλάσικο με φτωχο ρεπερτόριο. Επισης εχει μια αρνητική νότα ( rascadas) που την λέει που και που . Κατα τα άλλα σαν πουλάκι συντροφιάς μια χαρα είναι . Αργότερα όταν ωριμάσει κι άλλο ...αρχες Ιανουαριου ... βγαλε ενα βίντεο ακομα να δουμε την εξέλιξη του .

----------


## panos70

Aν μπορεις μεχρι τον Φεβρουαριο - Μαρτιο  να παρεις μια θηλυκια ιντερμιντιο και να τον ζευγαρωσεις  καλα θα κανεις , για να μην χαλασεις την γραμμη του, γιατι τα γονιδια του  ειναι για ημισυνεχης ρεπερτοριο  και καλα ειναι να τα κρατησεις ,

----------


## johnakos32

Το πουλάκι ίσως έχει ημισυνεχης αίμα αλλά ελαχιστα ερεθίσματα idermediate. 
Το αναφέρω γιατί διαβάζω για καλές βασεις, καλό πουλάκι να το έχεις να το ακους αν όμως έχει σκοπούς για διαγωνισμούς αργότερα θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις αλλαγές.

----------


## stefos

> Aν μπορεις μεχρι τον Φεβρουαριο - Μαρτιο  να παρεις μια θηλυκια ιντερμιντιο και να τον ζευγαρωσεις  καλα θα κανεις , για να μην χαλασεις την γραμμη του, γιατι τα γονιδια του  ειναι για ημισυνεχης ρεπερτοριο  και καλα ειναι να τα κρατησεις ,


Πανό ηδη την έχω την θηλυκιά κοιτά στο ποστ 17 ,με αυτό το πουλάκι θα ζευγάρωσει ,είναι
ιντερμιντιο

----------


## stefos

> Είναι αρκετά γρήγορος για να αποκαλείται ιντερμιντιο . Θα τον χαρακτήριζα σαν κλάσικο με φτωχο ρεπερτόριο. Επισης εχει μια αρνητική νότα ( rascadas) που την λέει που και που . Κατα τα άλλα σαν πουλάκι συντροφιάς μια χαρα είναι . Αργότερα όταν ωριμάσει κι άλλο ...αρχες Ιανουαριου ... βγαλε ενα βίντεο ακομα να δουμε την εξέλιξη του .


Κύριε Κώστα θα ήθελα να σας ρωτησω το εξης , έχετε διατελέσει κριτής σε διαγωνισμούς?
Είστε εκτροφέας? Εχετε συμετασχει σε διαγωνισμους? Πως μπορείτε και διακρίνεται
 αυτά που λέτε, σε ποια σας ιδιότητα το
 στηριζετε? Ή απλα είστε χομπίστας χρονων και μιλάτε απο εμπειρία ?

----------


## greekbull

Ξερεις πολυ καλα ποιος ειμαι φιλε μου.Δεν ειδα να ζητησες διαπιστευτηρια κριτη σε οσους σου ειπαν θετικα σχόλια. Κανω εκτροφη timbrado εδω και 7 χρονια και καθε μερα σχεδον μιλαω με κριτες . Αν θες να μαθεις ορισμενα πραγματα για τη ρατσα το τηλ μου ξερεις που θα το βρεις. Παρε οποτε θελεις.Εχω μεταφρασει επισης δυο παρα πολυ καλα αρθρα απο τα Ισπανικα δυο τιτάτων των timbrado που θα τα ανεβασω εδω στο forum για να μαθαινουν κι αλλοι τι σημαινει timbrado. Οταν κοινοποιεις σε ενα forum ενα καναρινι φανταζομαι το κανεις για να ακουσεις γνωμες και αποψεις. Ακου λοιπον οσα εχω να σου πω και μην αντιδρας αρνητικα.

----------


## stefos

> Ξερεις πολυ καλα ποιος ειμαι φιλε μου.Δεν ειδα να ζητησες διαπιστευτηρια κριτη σε οσους σου ειπαν θετικα σχόλια. Κανω εκτροφη timbrado εδω και 7 χρονια και καθε μερα σχεδον μιλαω με κριτες . Αν θες να μαθεις ορισμενα πραγματα για τη ρατσα το τηλ μου ξερεις που θα το βρεις. Παρε οποτε θελεις.Εχω μεταφρασει επισης δυο παρα πολυ καλα αρθρα απο τα Ισπανικα δυο τιτάτων των timbrado που θα τα ανεβασω εδω στο forum για να μαθαινουν κι αλλοι τι σημαινει timbrado.


Γιατί πιστεύεις οτι σε ξέρω? Γιατί πιστεύεις ξερω οτι είσαι εκτροφέας? Το εχεις
 αναφερει στο φορουμ? Όλοι οι εκτροφεις του φόρουμ το αναφερουν!
Την διευθυνση για το facebook στο τελευταιο ποστ την είδαμε!

----------


## johnakos32

Προσωπικα τον Κ.Κωστα (greekbull) τον γνωριζω σαν εκτροφεα , οπως ξερω και μελη του φορουμ ***************************

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να κανω την παρεμβαση μου ,σαν διαχειριστης αλλα και σαν εκτροφεας χομπιστας καναρινιων τιμπραντο 

Θα ηταν διαφορετικη η κριση μου απεναντι στην παρεμβαση - θεση του Κωστα (greekbull ) αν το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ,ηταν παρουσιαση ενος νεου πουλιου ενος μελους του φορουμ ,στην ενοτητα της παρουσιασης .Εκει βλεπουμε τα νεα πουλακια και δινουμε συνηθως απλα τις ευχες μας για το καλυτερο μελλον τους στα χερια του μελους μας .Ο Στεφανος επελεξε να το παρουσιαση στην ενοτητα των καναρινιων Φωνής ,αρα και για να συζητησουμε για τις δυνατοτητες του πουλιου ,εκτος του καλωσορισματος .Με βαση αυτο ,ναι μεν θα επιθυμουσα ισως τον Κωστα να τον γνωριζαμε ως ενεργο στην παρεα μας σε ενα ποστ καλωσορισματος ,αλλα και η απευθειας ενεργη συμμετοχη του σε ενα θεμα σαν και αυτο ,ειναι απολυτα θεμιτη .Θα περιμενα εκατερωθεν των συμμετεχοντων ,χαλαροτερο κλιμα ,αλλα ειναι επιλογη τους το στυλ γραψιματος ,αρκει να κινουνται στα πλαισια των κανονων και θα ζητησω και στη συνεχεια αυτο να μην παραβιαστει  .

Επι της ουσιας τωρα :
στο παρον φορουμ ειναι θεμιτη η συμμετοχη εμπειρων εκτροφεων εντος και εκτος συλλογων και δεν βαζουμε διαχωρισμους ,ουτε οι πρωτοι ειναι πιο εγκυροι ,αν δεν καταθετουν εδω περα ,οτι εχουν μαθει στους συλλογους του .Απο οπου και να προερχονται ειτε ειναι εμπειροι ειτε απειροι ,η γνωμη του καθενος μετραει οταν κατατιθεται με επιχειρηματα .Ακουσα για αρνητικη νοτα .Οντας σχετικα απειρος στα θεματα εκπαιδευσης των τιμπραντο και επιζητωντας να μαθω ,οπως και ολα τα μελη μας πιστευω ,θα ηταν χρησιμο να δοθει το σημειο του βιντεο που ακουγεται η συγκεκριμενη νοτα .Ακουσα για φτωχο ρεπερτοριο και απο τον Κωστα και μπορει να εχει δικιο ,μπορει και οχι .Θα φανει οταν στο τραγουδι του πουλιου ,μας πει ποιες νοτες ακουγονται ,σε ποια σημεια και ποιες απο αυτες που μεταδιδονται γενετικα  λειπουν ,ωστε να μην εχει ελπιδες βελτιωσης ο Στεφος .Επισης ποιες θα μπορουσε να εχει το πουλι (σαν ενα μεσο ιντερμεντιετ ,οχι τελειο ) και δεν εχει ,αλλα μπορει να αποκτησει και αν δεν μπορει ,για ποιο λογο δεν μπορει 

θα ηταν χρησιμο να ειχαμε τις θεσεις και αλλων εμπειρων μελων ,αν εχουν ιδια ή αντιθετη θεση ,αλλα και αυτοι με επιχειρηματα συγκεκριμενα 

Περιμενω επισης απο το Γιιαννη να μας δικαιολογησει τι σημαινει οτι ενω το πουλι εχει αιμα interemediate ,εχει ελαχιστα ερεθισματα απο ενα τετοιο πουλι

και φυσικα περιμενω και τον Στεφο να ακουσει τα επιχειρηματα και τις θεσεις αρνητικες ή θετικες ,αφου το πουλακι παρουσιαστηκε σε μια ενοτητα που δεν καλωσοριζουμε απλως

Να πω και γω τη γνωμη μου ,που μπορει να μην ειναι και εγκυρη ,γιατι δεν ειμαι εμπειρος σε θεματα εκπαιδευσης ,αφου τα πουλακια μου τα εχω περισσοτερο για να τα χαιρομαι οποτε προλαβαινω και οχι να τα κανω τελεια τιμπραντο : το πουλακι ειναι intermediate και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με τα γνωστα καθαρα classico .Τα intermediate εχουν και συνεχομενες νοτες και αυτες συνηθως ακουγονται γρηγορα ,ασχετο αν οι intermediate εκτροφεις ,προσπαθουν αυτο να το κοψουν απο το κοπαδι τους ,επειδη πολλοι θελουν να εκπαιδευσουν τα πουλια συνοριακα της discodinue γραμμης .Σαφως και δεν εχει προς τα εκει κλιση το πουλι και σαφως εχει κλιση προς τα εκει που χαριτολογωντας σε δικο μου πουλακι ,ονομαζω γραμμη interclassico . Το τι θα πει το πουλακι στην πορεια (το πρωτο βιντεο ηταν πραγματι φτωχο και ομως ειδαμε βελτιωση ασχετα αν δεν ακουσαμε ενα πουλακι ολοκληρωμενο ακομα ) και ειδικα επειδη ανηκει σε μια γραμμη που για να την διατηρησεις θελει εκπαιδευση σε συγκεκριμενο ρεπερτοριο και δεν μεταδιδεται γενετικα και μονο (ειδικα οι ασυνεχεις νοτες ) εξαρταται απο τις δυνατοτητες του Στεφου να συνεχισει την εκπαιδευση του σωστα και σιγουρα η συνεχεια στους απογονους εξαρταται απο ενα θηλυκο που μπορει να εχει πολυ καλυτερο ,ιδιο ή και χειροτερο αιμα 


Με λιγα λογια .... να το χαιρεσαι Στεφο ! αν ασχοληθεις και κοπιασεις ,στην πορεια θα το βελτιωσεις και θα βγαλει και καλυτερους απογονους απο τα δικα μου ,που ομολογω δεν τους αφιερωνω στην εκπαιδευση το χρονο που πρεπει !


καλη επικοδομοιτικη συζητηση !

----------


## panos70

Mε ολα αυτα που διαβασα θα ηταν χαρα μας να μας πει ο Κωστας λιγα πραγματα  για την εκτροφη του σε ποιο συλλογο ανηκει ,και ορισμενα πραγματα που γνωριζει για το καναρινι τιμπραντο , το φορουμ λειτουργει ως ενα μεσο συζητησης και μαθησης , και οχι ανταγωνισμου  για το ποιος γνωριζει περισσοτερα απο τον αλλο , και φυσικα θελουμε καθε αποψη και γνωμη απο εναν εμπειρο εκτροφεα που εχει να μας διξει και να μας πει πολλα εστω κι αν ορισμενα ειναι και αρνιτικα

----------


## greekbull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9rywitQgio
 Στο παραπάνω λινκ φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα οι 3 αρνητικές νότες των timbrado. Tην rascadas την ξεχωριζει και το πιο απειρο αυτι. Είναι το λεγόμενο " Scratch ". Θα το ακουσετε στο βιντεο και θα καταλαβετε τι ακριβως εννοω. Τις άλλες δύο ... ειδικα την nasalidad χρειαζεται να ακουσεις το πουλι απο κοντα και οχι απο βιντεο ... και να εχεις μεγαλη εμπειρια.

----------


## johnakos32

Στο βίντεο σου Στέφανε ακούγεται στο 03,10,25 μέχρι την μέση που άκουσα. 
(Αν δεν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## greekbull

Παρατηρώντας το βίντεο επίσης δεν άκουσα πουθενα Agua Lenta , Agua Semiligada, ΤImbre de Agua, Variaciones Conjuntas, Cloqueos και Campana  ... Ακουσα Timbre (λίγο) , Variaciones Rodadas, Cascabel (εξαιρετικο),Floreos ( ενα δυο πολυ ομορφα) , Floreos Lentos (επίσης πολυ ομορφο) και Castanuelas ( και το Rascadas που γδερνει το αυτι σε μερικα σημεια και χαλαει το σύνολο).

----------


## jk21

Κωστα θα μπορουσες να προσδιορισεις και τις χρονικες στιγμες ,που ακουγονται οι νοτες; ή εστω μια στιγμη για την καθε μια που αναγνωρισες .Φαινεται απλο ισως σε σενα ,αλλα πολλα απειρα μελη ,ακομα και να τις εχουν ακουσει σε βιντεο ,δεν εχουν την εμπειρια σε γρηγορο τραγουδι να τις καταλαβουν ,τουλαχιστον ολες . Θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο ,οπως χρησιμη βεβαια ειναι η μεχρι τωρα αναφορα σου οτι οι συγκεκριμενες ακουγονται

----------


## timbradofthia

> Στο βίντεο σου Στέφανε ακούγεται στο 03,10,25 μέχρι την μέση που άκουσα. 
> (Αν δεν κάνω λάθος)


στα συγκεκριμένα σημεια αυτο που ακούγεται φίλος ειναι τιμβρε....

----------


## johnakos32

Δηλαδη οι τιμπρες ειναι το γκρκχ?

----------


## timbradofthia

> Δηλαδη οι τιμπρες ειναι το γκρκχ?


Εγω δεν ακουω κατι μεπτο στο συγκεκριμενο πουλακι... Και επιδη εχεις κανει και αλλα σχολια πιο πανω ... Το πουλι αυτο σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εχει λαθη ειναι ιντερμεντιο και παρολο που ειναι νεαρο και δεν παταει καλα ακομα στις νοτες ουτε φτωχο θα μπορουσα να το χαρακτηρισω ... Το πουλι ξεκινα με δυηχο... Κ.λ.π κ.λ.π. μπορει να μην αρεσουν τα ακουσματα αυτου του πουλιου σε ολους αλλα ουτε λαθη εχει ...  Ουτε φτωχο ειναι.... Φιλικά.

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Εγω δεν ακουω κατι μεπτο στο συγκεκριμενο πουλακι... Και επιδη εχεις κανει και αλλα σχολια πιο πανω ... Το πουλι αυτο σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εχει λαθη ειναι ιντερμεντιο και παρολο που ειναι νεαρο και δεν παταει καλα ακομα στις νοτες ουτε φτωχο θα μπορουσα να το χαρακτηρισω ... Το πουλι ξεκινα με δυηχο... Κ.λ.π κ.λ.π. μπορει να μην αρεσουν τα ακουσματα αυτου του πουλιου σε ολους αλλα ουτε λαθη εχει ...  Ουτε φτωχο ειναι.... Φιλικά.

----------


## johnakos32

Επισημαίνω ξανα το βιντεο που εβαλε το μελος (greekbull) που αναφερει τις αρνητικες .


Μιλαω για το σημειο 1:58.

Και το συγκρινω με πολλα σημεια στο βιντειο του μελους (stefos)  οπως για παραδειγμα στο 0:10.


Φιλικα.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη (timbradofthia )θα ηθελα και απο σενα μετα απο τον Κωστα ,να μας πεις τις νοτες που ακουγονται αντιστοιχωντας σε ενα τουλαχιστον χρονικο σημειο του βιντεο για καθε μια

----------


## johnakos32

Συνεχίζοντας με ενα μεταφρασμενο βιντεο που αναφερει  την συγκεκριμενη εκτελεση της αρνητικης για να εξηγήσω  για ποια νοτα ομιλω.


0:53 , 0:56.

----------


## timbradofthia

σου απαντησα ηδη... johnakos32... αυτο που λεει το πουλι ειναι τιμβρε..... θε πρεπει να προσεξεις περισσοτερο προφανος και θα καταλαβεις οτι τα λαθη απο τα βιντεακια που ανεβασες δεν εχουν σχεσει με τα σημεία που ανεφερες... (χαχαχαχα σε μπερδεύω ετσι... αλλα ετσι ειναι αυτη ειναι η αποψή μου..) φιλε jk21 θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην μπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασία.... αυτο ειναι πιστευω υποχρεωση του ιδιοκτητη να τις αναλύσει απο την στιγμη που το εκθετει στα μελη του φορουμ... και οπως λεω παντα μονο τα τιμπραντος που συνοδεύονται με την φισα τους δεν μπορουν να αμφισβητηθούν... καλο βραδι...

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη ο Στεφανος απο οσο γνωριζω ,δεν ειναι ο πλεον εμπειρος για να κανει αναλυση του τραγουδιου .Μακαρι να μπορει το παιδι ,αλλα απο εμπειρους αυτο περιμενουμε ολοι ,για να μαθαινουμε .Ελπιζω αν δεν εισαι εσυ αυτος που θα το κανει ,να γινει απο αλλον στην πορεια

----------


## stefos

> Γιαννη ο Στεφανος απο οσο γνωριζω ,δεν ειναι ο πλεον εμπειρος για να κανει αναλυση του τραγουδιου .Μακαρι να μπορει το παιδι ,αλλα απο εμπειρους αυτο περιμενουμε ολοι ,για να μαθαινουμε .Ελπιζω αν δεν εισαι εσυ αυτος που θα το κανει ,να γινει απο αλλον στην πορεια


Δημητρη εγώ είμαι ο πλεον άσχετος ,ξέρεις οτι δεν έχω ιδέα !
Το πουλακι μου αρεσει πολυ και το εχω ,ετσι απλα ! Θελω ομως να μαθω ,γιατι η
 συγκεκριμενη
γραμμη μου αρεσει παρα πολυ !εσυ ξερεις ποσες αλλαγες εχω κανει! παρακολουθώ όμως 
 με μεγαλη προσοχή 
τα λεγομενα των εκτροφεων!!!! Συμπαιρενω οτι οι απόψεις διίστανται !!
Μήπως το θέμα κούρασε και πρεπει να κλείσει? Αλλά απο την αλλη μονο μέσα απο την 
πληροφορηση και την ανταλλαγή απόψεων θα μάθουμε!!!! Έτσι πιστεύω

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω ασχετος οντως με τα τιμπραδο σας και να τα χαιρεστε αλλα τα μελη που δεν εξηγουν τις λεπτομερειες στα λαθη και τα σωστα στις φωνες ειναι μεγα λαθος απεναντι στα νεα παιδια και εκτροφεις που θελουν να μαθουν,αν γουσταρετε να βοηθησετε εχει καλως αλλιως μην το παιζετε μεγαλοι εκτροφεις με την σουπερ εμπειρια γιατι αρχιζετε να αμφισβητηστε,μοιραστε τη γνωση ή αλλιως....φυσικα δεν ειμαι εξουσιοδοτημενος για κατι τετοιο να αποφασιζω εγω αλλα ως παλιος εδω μεσα θα ηθελα μια γνωση να μοιραζεται και οχι να αποκρυπτεται λες και ειμαστε σε καμια στοα.

----------


## timbradofthia

> Εγω ασχετος οντως με τα τιμπραδο σας και να τα χαιρεστε αλλα τα μελη που δεν εξηγουν τις λεπτομερειες στα λαθη και τα σωστα στις φωνες ειναι μεγα λαθος απεναντι στα νεα παιδια και εκτροφεις που θελουν να μαθουν,αν γουσταρετε να βοηθησετε εχει καλως αλλιως μην το παιζετε μεγαλοι εκτροφεις με την σουπερ εμπειρια γιατι αρχιζετε να αμφισβητηστε,μοιραστε τη γνωση ή αλλιως....φυσικα δεν ειμαι εξουσιοδοτημενος για κατι τετοιο να αποφασιζω εγω αλλα ως παλιος εδω μεσα θα ηθελα μια γνωση να μοιραζεται και οχι να αποκρυπτεται λες και ειμαστε σε καμια στοα.


φιλε μου σε οτι με αφορα επειδη εχω σχολιάσει γιαυτο και σου απαντω εαν δεν ξερεις, μπορεις να μαθεις απο εσενα εξαρτάται... και ουτε σου αρνηθηκε κανεις την γνωση..... τωρα στο φορουμ που αναρτήθηκε ενα πουλακι καλοπροαίρετα απο τον ιδιοκτήτη του δεν μπορει να γινετε κρίση απ τον καθε ενα γιατι δεν ειναι αντικειμενική... και ουτε ζητήθηκε απο τον ιδιο κατι τετοιο νομιζω.... και κατι ακομα ενας εκτροφέας δεν ειναι κρητής θεωρεί οτι εχει δασκαλέψει την εκτροφή του με καποιες νοτες ρεπερτορίου ... αλλα εαν εχει κανει η οχι σωστη δουλεια αρμόδιοι ειναι οι κριτές της φυλής για να του επικυρώσουν με την κριση τους εαν τα αποτελέσματά ειναι σωστα η οχι... ετσι λοιπόν σε οτι μου αναλογεί εγω δεν μπορω να κρίνω την εκτροφή κανενός ...

----------


## Steliosan

Mα Γιαννη κανεις δεν ζητησε κριτη απλως ζητηθηκε (φανταζομαι) η γνωμη - γνωση που εχει ο καθε ενας εκτροφεας ετσι ωστε να βοηθηθουν αν οχι ολοι εστω αυτοι που ενδιαφερονται πραγματικα για τις νοτες πραγμα που αφου το σχολιασες θα μπορουσες να πεις τη γνωμη σου ελευθερα.

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη εγώ είμαι ο πλεον άσχετος ,ξέρεις οτι δεν έχω ιδέα !
> Το πουλακι μου αρεσει πολυ και το εχω ,ετσι απλα ! *Θελω ομως να μαθω* ,γιατι η
>  συγκεκριμενη
> γραμμη μου αρεσει παρα πολυ !εσυ ξερεις ποσες αλλαγες εχω κανει! *παρακολουθώ όμως 
>  με μεγαλη προσοχή 
> τα λεγομενα των εκτροφεων*!!!! Συμπαιρενω οτι οι απόψεις διίστανται !!
> Μήπως το θέμα κούρασε και πρεπει να κλείσει? Αλλά απο την αλλη *μονο μέσα απο την 
> πληροφορηση και την ανταλλαγή απόψεων θα μάθουμε*!!!! Έτσι πιστεύω


ο Στεφανος που ανεβασε το βιντεο ,εχει παρει θεση ,αν θελει κατι να προκυψει απο αυτο ή οχι .Μονο και μονο η αναρτηση του στη συγκεκριμενη ενοτητα , θετει το βιντεο υπο κριση ,οχι κριτων αλλα εμπειρων ή απειρων μελων ,ο καθενας με τη βαρυτητα του ,που θα φανει στη γνωμη που θα δωσει και τη δικαιολογηση της 

Αν δεν ειναι ο Στεφανος ,αυριο μεθαυριο που θα παρει φουλ μπροστα ο δικος μου γκρι αλλα ισως και αλλα απο τα αρσενικα μου ,θα βαλω εγω βιντεο και θελω απο οσους θελουν να βοηθησουν να μαθουμε (κανενας δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος και για κανεναν δεν παυει να υπαρχει η αξια του εκτος φορουμ στους συλλογους του ,αλλα εντος φορουμ ετσι θα παρει αξια ) να συμμετασχουν και να ακουσω και τις αρνητικες αν υπαρχου και τα σφαλματα και αν αντι για κασκαμπελ ,μπορει να αρχισει να λεει και τον υμνο της ΑΕΚ !

----------


## jk21

> Ακουσα για αρνητικη νοτα .Οντας σχετικα απειρος στα θεματα εκπαιδευσης των τιμπραντο και επιζητωντας να μαθω ,οπως και ολα τα μελη μας πιστευω ,θα ηταν χρησιμο να δοθει το σημειο του βιντεο που ακουγεται η συγκεκριμενη νοτα .Ακουσα για φτωχο ρεπερτοριο και απο τον Κωστα και μπορει να εχει δικιο ,μπορει και οχι .Θα φανει οταν στο τραγουδι του πουλιου ,μας πει ποιες νοτες ακουγονται ,σε ποια σημεια και ποιες απο αυτες που μεταδιδονται γενετικα  λειπουν ,ωστε να μην εχει ελπιδες βελτιωσης ο Στεφος .Επισης ποιες θα μπορουσε να εχει το πουλι (σαν ενα μεσο ιντερμεντιετ ,οχι τελειο ) και δεν εχει ,αλλα μπορει να αποκτησει και αν δεν μπορει ,για ποιο λογο δεν μπορει 
> 
> θα ηταν χρησιμο να ειχαμε τις θεσεις και αλλων εμπειρων μελων ,αν εχουν ιδια ή αντιθετη θεση ,αλλα και αυτοι με επιχειρηματα συγκεκριμενα



επειδη ειδα και το like του Κωστα στο πιο πανω δικο μου ποστ ,να θυμισω οτι εκρεμει αιτημα μου ,παρομοιο με αυτο που εθεσα αργοτερα στο Γιαννη (timbradofthia )και τουλαχιστον προς το παρον ,δεν θελει ο ανθρωπος να κανει καποια αναλυση .Να περιμενουμε εστω απο σενα Κωστα;

----------


## greekbull

> επειδη ειδα και το like του Κωστα στο πιο πανω δικο μου ποστ ,να θυμισω οτι εκρεμει αιτημα μου ,παρομοιο με αυτο που εθεσα αργοτερα στο Γιαννη (timbradofthia )και τουλαχιστον προς το παρον ,δεν θελει ο ανθρωπος να κανει καποια αναλυση .Να περιμενουμε εστω απο σενα Κωστα;


Δεν θα ξαναγραψω παλι την γνωμη μου για το πουλακι. Αυτη την ειπα ηδη  και την στηριξα με παραδειγμα και με βιντεο. Απλα να πω οτι το να πουμε  σε ποιο σημειο ακουγεται τι .. ειναι δυσκολο αφου το πουλακι σε ενα  δευτερολεπτο μπορει να πει 2 και 3 νοτες μαζι . Μπορω ομως να σας  ανεβασω σε ενα πόστ βιντεο με τις φωνες των timbrado και ο καθενας σιγα  σιγα να αρχισει να ακουει και να ξεχωριζει τι ακουει. Η cascabel πχ και η  campana ειναι πολυ ευκολο να τις διαχωρισει καποιος. Ολα αυτα θα γινουν  σιγα σιγα. 
  Θελω ομως να πω κατι για την κριση και τους κριτες. Τα  πουλια πριν πανε στον διαγωνισμο περνανε μια διαδικασία λίγο βάρβαρη  που παει κοντρα στη φυση τους. Σταδιακα σκοτεινιάζονται (ελλατωση φωτος)  με αποτελεσμα να προσπαθουμε να κρατησουμε σε χαμηλα επιπεδα την  τεστοστερονη τους. Θελουμε με αυτο τον τροπο τα πουλια μολις θα βγαινουν  στο φως να λενε αμεσως. Ο κριτης εχει να κρινει εναν μεγαλο αριθμο  πουλιων και δεν μπορει να περιμενει επ απειρον. Αυτο ειναι κατανοητο.  Επισης το πουλι κρατημενο σε χαμηλα επιπεδα τεστοστερονης δεν τραγουδαει  για να προκαλεσει το θυληκο και έτσι χρησιμοποιει τις πιο γλυκες και  αβιαστες μαλακες φωνες που μπορει να εχει. Ο κριτης οταν του  παρουσιασεις ενα πουλι θα βαθμολογησει αυτο που ακουει εκεινη την ωρα.  Αν δεν ακουσει εκεινη την ωρα την campana πχ δεν θα την βαθμολογησει  παρολο που το πουλι μπορει να την λεει αλλη στιγμη στο ρεπερτοριο του.  Ακομα κι αν το πουλι την πει μετα την ωρα της κρισης και τον φωναξεις να  την ακουσει( πραγμα αδιανοητο) και παλι δεν θα την γραψει στη φυσσα του  πουλιου. Οταν τελειωσει η κριση και τα πουλια γυρισουν στους ιδιοκτητες  τους τοτε αρχιζει η διαδικασια του ξεσκοτεινιασματος. Η τεστοστερονη  των αρσενικων ανεβαινει στο maximum και τα πουλια λενε συνεχεια. Το θεμα  ειναι ομως οτι η αυξηση της τεστοστερονης στα αρσενικα τα κανει να  κελαιδανε τωρα πια για τα θυληκα. Ετσι το ενα κοντραρει το αλλο και  νοτες γλυκες και μελωδικες πανε περιπατο πολλες φορες αφου οι αλλες οι  πιο σκληρες ακουγονται πιο δυνατα και ειναι και πιο ευκολες να τις  εκφερουν. Ετσι ολα οσα ακουσε ο κριτης μεταλλασονται και το καναρινι  πλαθει το τελικο του τραγουδι με το οποιο θα μεινει μεχρι το τελος της  σεζον. Μετα την πτεροροια τα πραγματα ακολουθουν χαοτικη πορεια αν δεν  ξερεις να τα διαχειριστεις . Οποτε λοιπον μια κριση απο εναν οποιοδηποτε  κριτη δεν σε εξασφαλιζει για παντα. Ο κριτης οτι ακουσε εκρινε εκεινη  την ωρα. Αν μετα μια βδομαδα το πουλι γκαριζει που λεει ο λογος δεν θα  φταιει κανενας κριτης. Να μην χρησιμοποιουμε ολη την ωρα την καραμελα  του κριτη και της φυσσας.

----------


## gpapjohn

Άλλο η κρίση και άλλο η γνώση, είναι δύο έννοιες διακριτές,

άλλο το να κρίνεται ένα πουλάκι και άλλο το να υπάρχουν κατατεθειμένα με σαφή και διδακτικό τρόπο, τα πρότυπα ή και τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος για να βελτιώσει παραμέτρους τις εκτροφής του,

πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι η συσσωρευμένη πληροφορία, πρέπει να κωδικοποιείται και να ταξινομείται με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε να είναι προσβάσιμη και κατά το δυνατόν καταληπτή από όλους,

το αν η γνώση αξιοποιείται σωστά ή όχι αυτό είναι άλλης τάξης ζήτημα.

----------


## jk21

Αυτα που ανεφερες ,ειναι σωστα ( θα ηθελα ομως αν ξερεις ,να πεις και με ποιον αλλο τροπο στη διατροφη του πουλιου ,ενα αρσενικο το βεβιαζουμε να χασει την αρρενωποτητα του για να τραγουδησει στα γουστα μας )  και φετος σε διαγωνισμο συλλογου ,ετυχε πραγματι πουλια με εγνωσμενη δυνατοτητα απο τους εκτροφεις ,να μην τραγουδησουν την κρισιμη στιγμη και να  παρουν μπροστα μια δυο μερες μετα και ενω ειχαν ηδη κριθει 

Αυτο ομως που λες οτι δεν μπορεις να αναγνωρισεις νοτες ,δεν μπορων να το αποδεχθω ,γιατι δεν ζητησα τις νοτες καθε στιγμης ,αλλα σε μια μονο στιγμη μεσα στο τραγουδι ,να δειξεις μια νοτα που μπορει να ακουστει πολλες φορες ,αλλα μου αρκει η μια !!! 

Ξερω το μεγεθος της εμπειριας σου ,του Γιαννη ,του Χρηστου ,του Κωστα ,του Κωστα ,του Δημητρη ,του Ανδρεα και αλλων παιδιων που ειναι γραμμενοι εδω μεσα και τουλαχιστον οσοι ειναι ενεργοι ,οταν ειναι ενεργοι θα επρεπε να το κανουν (αν θεωρουν οτι το timbrado αξιζει να διαδοθει ,γιατι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι ) .Ξερουν να το κανουν και δεν το ξερει μονο ενας κριτης ,αφου και οι νεοι κριτες (εχουμε και εμεις στον τοπο μας ) ελαχιστο καιρο πριν ηταν απλοι εκτροφεις 

αλλο να λες αν αυτη η νοτα ακουγεται σωστα ή ετσι και ετσι και αυτο ισως ειναι κριση και αλλο οτι αυτη η νοτα ειναι η ταδε νοτα ! 

Δεν θελω να τον ονομασω και ξερει ποιος ειναι αν μας διαβαζει (εχει καιρο να μπει ) αλλα υπηρξε ενα νεο παιδι ,νεος εκτροφεας ,που συντομα (και δουλεια του φανηκε και στο παρον ποστ ) ειχε δειξει οτι οποιος ασχολειται μπορει να πετυχει πολλα .Αυτα τα πολλα ,οσοι βγαζουν 88αρια και πανω ,ηδη τα ξερουν και αν δεν θελουν να αγωνιζονται σε λιγα χρονια με τον εαυτο τους ,αλλα να ευχαριστιουνται το συναγωνισμο (και να μην γινει ο χωρος των τιμπραντο οπως το ελληνικο ποδοσφαιρο γιαννης κερναει γιαννης πινει ) καλα ειναι οτι ξερουν να το μεταδωσουν ....

αυτα απο εμενα προς τον Κωστα και προς ολους οσους αφορα !

----------


## Γιούρκας

00:00-00:01 CAMPANA
00:02-00:02 Chau Chau
00:02-00:03 Timbre metalico
00:03-00:06 CASTANUELAS 


και στο 

00:17-00:18 Piua Piau

με επιφύλαξη

----------


## stefos

> 00:00-00:01 CAMPANA
> 00:02-00:02 Chau Chau
> 00:02-00:03 Timbre metalico
> 00:03-00:06 CASTANUELAS 
> 
> 
> και στο 
> 
> 00:17-00:18 Piua Piau
> ...


Ευχάριστουμε!! Αν μπορείς κι'αλλες ....ή που επαναλαμβάνονται παλι?

----------


## stefos

Στο (31 33 ). στο (40. 43). Στο (1,01 εως 1,04))πως λεγονται αυτές?

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Στο (31 33 ). στο (40. 43). Στο (1,01 εως 1,04))πως λεγονται αυτές?



 Αν δεν κάνω λάθος λες για την νότα που ακούγετε και στο _00:00-00:01  ??

Οσο για τις νότες δεν είμαι σίγουρος,στο_ _00:02-00:02 Chau Chau και_ _00:17-00:18 Piua Piau μ είπαν οτι είμαι λάθος_

----------


## greekbull

> Στο (31 33 ). στο (40. 43). Στο (1,01 εως 1,04))πως λεγονται αυτές?


Στεφο στο 31-33 και 40 - 43 ακουγεται η ίδια φωνη και ειναι ενα παρα πολυ όμορφο Floreo. Στο 1,01 - 1,04 ακουγεται επίσης μια παρα πολυ καλη φωνη Floreos Lentos ( αργο Floreo ). Αυτες οι δυο φωνες μαζι με την πολυ καλη και αξιόλογη cascabell στο 49-50 και 56 ειναι τα δυνατα χαρτια του πουλιου σου.

Αναφερομαι πάντα στο βιντεο στη σελίδα 2

Υ.Γ. Ο Γιουρκας δίνει ονομασίες απο την FOE. Αυτα που λεω εγω ειναι απο την FOCDE. Υπαρχουν αντιστοιχιες βέβαια αλλα θα μπλεξουμε.

----------


## panos70

και καλα να μην μπλεξουμε  με τις δυο ομοσπονδιες γιατι θα κανουμε ρεκορ μνμ

----------


## jk21

Πανο το τι πρεσβευει η καθε ομοσπονδια και ποιο ειναι το σωστο ειτε ειναι υποκειμενικο ,ειτε δεν μας ενδιαφερει .Η ενημερωση παντως μας ενδιαφερει ,δηλαδη μια νοτα πως λεγεται στη μια και πως στη αλλη ,δεν ειναι κακο αν αναφερθει 

το gbc δεν ειναι ουτε με τη FOE ουτε με την FOCDE .Ειναι με το τιμπραντο που και οι δυο λενε οτι αγαπουν 

* oταν ιδρυθει και η fojk βεβαια ,θα κανουμε μια  διακριση γιατι θα εχει  εμενα προεδρο   ::

----------


## panos70

τις γνωσεις παντα τις θελουμε εδω απο οπου κι αν προερχονται ,και φυσικα ακουμε ολες τις αποψεις

----------


## greekbull

> Αυτα που ανεφερες ,ειναι σωστα ( θα ηθελα ομως αν ξερεις ,να πεις και με ποιον αλλο τροπο στη διατροφη του πουλιου ,ενα αρσενικο το βεβιαζουμε να χασει την αρρενωποτητα του για να τραγουδησει στα γουστα μας )  και φετος σε διαγωνισμο συλλογου ,ετυχε πραγματι πουλια με εγνωσμενη δυνατοτητα απο τους εκτροφεις ,να μην τραγουδησουν την κρισιμη στιγμη και να  παρουν μπροστα μια δυο μερες μετα και ενω ειχαν ηδη κριθει


Το να κανεις εκπαίδευση (οχι διδασκαλία) θελει κόπο. Θέλει συνεχής παρατήρηση. Πολλά απο τα πουλιά που μπαίνουν στο σκοτάδι ριχνουν την τεστοστερόνη τους πολύ χαμηλά ενώ άλλα στρεσάρωνται άσχημα.Στα πρώτα βήματά τους πολλοί εκτροφείς έχουν χάσει πουλιά σε μια νύχτα απο το stress. Υπάρχουν φάρμακα anti-stress
 όπως και φάρμακα για να αυξήσουν την τεστοστερόνη αν χρειαστεί. Μπορεις βέβαια ενα πουλί με χαμηλή τεστοστερόνη να το εκθεσεις στο φως κι αυτη θα ανεβει απο μόνη της . 
Πολλες φορές ο φόρτος εργασίας δεν επιτρεπει την συχνη παρατηρηση των διαγωνιζόμενων πουλιών απο τον εκτροφέα κι έτσι εχουμε πουλια N/C (Non Canto) που δεν είπαν δλδ μπροστα στον κριτή. Αν θυμάμαι καλα  στο περσινό παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα πολλα πουλια δεν είπαν.Σε αυτο επαιξε ρόλο και το  πολύ κρυο που κι αυτο ειναι ενας παραγωντας που ριχνει την τεστοστερονη. 
Με λιγα λόγια ο διαγωνισμος απαιτει επίπεδα τεστοστερονης ουτε ακραια προς τα πάνω ουτε ακραια προς τα κατω. Απλα τα πουλια να ειναι ηρεμα και να λενε αβιαστα.

----------


## jk21

καλα ολα αυτα ,αλλα να το ρωτησω και πιο ευθαιως .... υπαρχει σπορος που αν δοθει σε ποσοτητα (και δινεται συχνα συνειδητα ) διαταρασει αρνητικα το ορμονικο των πουλιων και τη υγεια τους προφανως  (οχι δε θεμα ψυχολογιας αλλα επιδρωντας στους αδενες του ) και δινεται για αυτο και μονο το σκοπο και ποιος ειναι αυτος; (η ερωτηση απο μεριας μου εχει απαντηση αλλα θα ηθελα να την ακουσουν τα μελη απο εναν εκτροφεα τιμπραντο ,που θελει να πει τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους )

----------


## greekbull

> καλα ολα αυτα ,αλλα να το ρωτησω και πιο ευθαιως .... υπαρχει σπορος που αν δοθει σε ποσοτητα (και δινεται συχνα συνειδητα ) διαταρασει αρνητικα το ορμονικο των πουλιων και τη υγεια τους προφανως  (οχι δε θεμα ψυχολογιας αλλα επιδρωντας στους αδενες του ) και δινεται για αυτο και μονο το σκοπο και ποιος ειναι αυτος; (η ερωτηση απο μεριας μου εχει απαντηση αλλα θα ηθελα να την ακουσουν τα μελη απο εναν εκτροφεα τιμπραντο ,που θελει να πει τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους )


Δεν ξερω αν αναφερεσαι στον παπαρουνοσπορο Δημητρη ... παντως με την αναπτυξη της φαρμακοβιομηχανιας μπορει οποιος θελει να πετυχει οτι θελει. Μεχρι και μαρκαδορακια ειδικα για να τονισεις το χρωμα των πουλιων ή να καλυψεις καποια ατέλεια (πχ ασπρα φτερακια αναμεσα σε κοκκινα) εχουν σκαρφιστει πολλοί προκειμένου να κερδισουν καποιο επαθλο σε διαγωνισμο καναρινιων χρωματος. Γενικα οπου υπάρχει βραβευση και ανθρωπινος παραγων (ειδικα Ελληνικος παραγων) υπάρχουν και αθέμιτα μέσα. 
Αν πάντως εχεις ακουσει κατι για καποιο σπόρο πες μου και θα σου πω την γνωμη μου. Εγω πχ στα πουλια μου δεν δίνω ρουπσεν.

----------


## greekbull

> απο εναν εκτροφεα τιμπραντο ,που θελει να πει τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους )


  Το οτι λεω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους με εχει κανει να εχω ή πολυ καλους φιλους ή ορκισμενους εχθρους. ( Υπήρχαν βεβαια κι αυτοι που το έπαιζαν πολυ καλοι φίλοι κι αδερφοί μεχρι να γίνουν ορκισμένοι εχθροι. )

----------


## stefos

Άσχετο ,αλλα και σχετικο, μηπως να καναμε και ενα σεμινάριο για ιντερμιντιο? Τώρα που
έχουμε καταληλα ατομα στο φόρουμ! 
Έχει και αυτή η γραμμή τους οπαδούς της! Εε τι μονο οι κλασικο σεμινάριο!

----------


## jk21

Το φορουμ ειναι ανοιχτο σε οποιονδηποτε εμπειρο εκτροφεα ,για την τελεση καποιου σεμιναριου , αρκει να μην υπαρχει απαιτηση του για παραλληλη προωθηση καποιου προιοντος ή εταιριας 


Κωστα  για προσωπικες σχεσεις μεταξυ εκτροφεων ,να μην ξαναφερθει κατι (και απο οποιονδηποτε ) και να μεινουμε καθαρα στα του τραγουδιου και της εκτροφης των τιμπραντο 

περι βραβευσεων : Κριση σε διαγωνισμους συνηθως κανουν απο οτι γνωριζω κριτες omj  .Δεν μπορω να αποκλεισω απο κανεναν περιπτωση υποκειμενικης κρισης ,αλλα ο μοναδικος τροπος εγκριτης κρισης της αξιας ενος πουλιου ,ειναι η κριση του απο κριτες omj .Αν δεν υπαρχει αυτο ,υπαρχουν ισως πανεμορφης ακουστικοτητας πουλια  ,που μπορει στα αυτια εκτροφεων εμπειρων να ακουγονται πραγματι ωραια ,αλλα δεν υπαρχει πιστοποιηση της αξιας τους απο θεσμοθετημενο οργανο .Ειναι το ιδιο με τις εξετασεις των σχολειων (να πω και κατι απο το λειτουργημα μου και γω .... ) .Οι πανελλαδικες ειναι οι πιο αξιοκρατικες εξετασεις που υπαρχουν .Δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω την υποκειμενικοτητα των βαθμολογητων ,δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω οτι με την τεχνολογια μπορει τα παιδια να αντιγραψουν ,αλλα μπορω να σου πω οτι καλυτερος τροπος δεν υπαρχει να τα αξιολογησεις .Καλως ή κακως  ...

Περι σπορου ... δεν ξερω γιατι δεν δινεις ρουπσεν ,δεν ξερω επισης αν εννοεις τον γογγυλοσπορο ή την συγγενικη ελαιοκραμβη  ,αλλα εδω μεσει εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου να λεω οτι και τα δυο και κυριως η ελαιοκραμβη (η αρχεγονη ,γιατι για την μεταλλαγμενη δεν εχω στοιχεια εναντια ,αλλα δεν θα εδινα ποτε μεταλλαγμενο σπορο ) εχει και goitrogen ουσιες  που επηρεαζουν το θυρεοειδη και την θυροξινη και εμμεσα και τη φωνη και την τεστοστερονη ,αλλα και ερουκικο οξυ και γλυκοζιτες υποπτους για το συκωτι

*Λουτείνη φυσικές πηγές - ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*

----------


## stefos

Δημήτρη τι σημαίνει κριτές omj? Τους έχει και η foe και η focde?

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη θα συμφωνισω μαζι σου για το θεμα των διαγωνισμων για την αξιολογηση των καλυτερων,απο την αλλη ομως σ ενα διαγωνισμο ο νικητης δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο απο αυτα που διαγωνιζονται ,αυτο το ξερουν καλυτερα οι συμμετεχοντες σ αυτους.Επισης οπως ειπες και εσυ δυνατα πουλια μενουν εκτος βαθμολογιας για πολλους λογους.Υπαρχει σχετικο αρθρο σε ξενο σαιτ και απο εναν απο τους καλυτερους εκτροφης στο κοσμο που αναφερει καποιους παραγοντες που παιζουν ρολο σ ενα διαγωνισμο(αν θες σου το παραθετω για να το αναρτησεις)

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε ειναι κριτες που εγκεκριμενοι απο την COM (την διεθνη ομοσπονδια  ) εχουν το δικαιωμα να κρινουν και σε ξενους συλλογους ,οχι μονο της δικιας τους ομοσπονδιας .Μπορει να μην το λεω και πληρως σωστα και ας με διορθωσουν μελη συλλογου που σιγουρα θα ξερουν καλυτερα


ναι θα ειναι ενδιαφερον Δημητρη   απλα αν μπορεις κανε και μια προχειρη μεταφραση για να το δουνε τα μελη πιο ευκολα .Αλλιως εστω και ετσι 



Στους διαγωνισμους φωνης ,κρινεται ποιο πουλακι ειναι καλυτερο τη δεδομενη στιγμη μπροστα στον κριτη .Δεν ειναι παντα το καλυτερο και πολλοι ασταθμητοι παραγοντες μπορει να επηρεασουν (εννοω το ιδιο το πουλι για να  βγαλει οτι βγαλει απο την αξια του )

Απο κει και περα ως μη μελος συλλογου ,δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη αν και αλλοι παραγοντες καθοριζουν το αποτελεσμα ,αφου δεν μπορω να βασιζομαι σε φημες  

Η απαντηση σε τετοιες καταστασεις που ισως υπαινισεσαι ,ειναι κινηση σαν αυτη που ειδαμε σε συλλογο φετος ,οπου καμερα (αρκει να υπαρχει για ολα τα πουλια που θα διαγωνιστουν) ειναι live εντος του χωρου των πουλιων . Αυτο που λεμε .... καθαρα πραγματα !  αλλα και ετσι να μην γινεται ,νομιζω ολοι αξιζουμε να ακουμε τους φτερωτους νικητες σε σολο τραγουδι ,εστω αργοτερα .Οταν κατι τετοιο γινεται ,δεν νομιζω κανενας να μπορει μετα να επηρεασει διεθνεις κριτες που ετσι κι αλλιως πιστευω οτι πολυ δυσκολα επηρεαζονται (τουλαχιστον για μεγαλες αποκλισεις απο αυτο που βλεπουν στη κριση ) .

Θα λεγα ομως να τα αφησουμε αυτα και να ξαναγυρισουμε στο τραγουδι του πουλιου 

Εγω παντα θα περιμενω και τις  νοτες να ειπωθουν και τις αρνητικες (οχι το ποσο μια νοτα δεν ειπωθηκε πολυ καλα ) να προσδιοριστουν ,οχι μονο απο εναν ,αλλα απο ολους οσους μιλησαν για αρνητικες

----------


## greekbull

Δημητρη κι εγω καθηγητης σε λυκειο είμαι αλλα οι πανελλαδικες εξετασεις ειναι ατυχες παραδειγμα για την κριση των Timbrado. Θα εξηγησω αμεσως για ποιο λόγο. Ελπιζω να γινω κατανοητος. Κατ' αρχην να πουμε οτι αλλο φωνη και άλλο νότα. Πχ η νότα Floreo ειναι μια αλλα έχει αμέτρητες παραλλαγές. Αμέτρητες ομως. Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπον οτι εχουμε ενα Timbrado που θα λέει μόνο Floreo (θεωρητικα μιλαμε) κι ας υποθεσουμε οτι αυτο το πουλακι λεει 20 διαφορετικες Floreo στο τραγουδι του. Σαν ηχητικο αποτελεσμα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ηταν μέλι αλλα σαν βαθμολογια σε μια κριση θα επαιρνε το πολύ 27 βαθμους. 
Θελω να πω λοιπον οτι σε οτι αφορα το διαγωνισμο αυτο που κρινεται και που ειναι το ζητουμενο ειναι να ειναι η φυσσα γεματη. δλδ αν ειναι δυνατον το πουλι να λεει τουλαχιστον μια απο καθε νοτα. Αναλογα με την καθαροτητα που θα την εκφερει θα παρει και την αναλογη βαθμολογια. 
Σε οτι αφορα ομως τα γουστα του καθενος εκει τα πραγματα αλλαζουν. Εγω πχ μπορει να θελω τα πουλια μου να λενε εναν συνδυασμο απο τις φωνες Timbre de Agua , Floreos, Floreos Lentos,Cloqueos,Variaciones Conjuntas, Agua Lenta και Agua Semilgada . Δλδ εναν συνδυασμο απο 7 νοτες μόνο αλλα απο 21 ή και παραπανω φωνες. Αυτο το παραπάνω ( το ποικιλο σε καθε νότα) δεν θα βαθμολογηθει. 
Πολλοι εκτροφεις λοιπον κανουν το εξης . Ειτε δεν πανε σε διαγωνισμο...ειτε πανε αλλα ξερουν οτι θα "αδικηθουν" ....ειτε αν εχουν την δυνατοτητα εκτρεφουν δυο γραμμες.(μια για να τέρπει το αυτί τους και μια για να κερδίσουν διακρισεις στους διαγωνισμους).

----------


## jk21

Κωστα floreo τα πουλια απο οτι ξερω ,μαθαινουν με εκπαιδευση κατα κυριο λογο ,αν οχι αποκλειστικα απο εκπαιδευση .Ενα πουλι μπορει να λεει μονο φλορεος αλλα ενα τιμπραντο οχι .Το τιμπραντο κατοχυρωθηκε σαν ρατσα ,πανω σε καποιες χαρακτηριστικες φωνες  και αυτες εμπεριεχονται στις δυο γνωστες φυσες με διαφοροποιησεις ως προς την βαρυτητα τους η καθε μια αναλογα με την φυσα αλλα και σαφη κοινα σημεια .Αυτο ονομαζεται τιμπραντο .Αν στην πορεια καποιες νεες φωνες θεωρηθει απο τις ομοσπονδιες οτι πρεπει να προστεθουν ή αν ενισχυθουν με επιπλεον ποντους καποιες υπαρχουσες ,αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα . 

Απο κει και περα περαν των βαθμων ,περα των κριτων ,υπαρχει και το αυτι του καθενος που ισως μην σταθει καν στο ονομα ενος πουλιου αν ειναι τιμπραντο ή οχι και πει εγω αυτο μου αρεσει .

το θεμα μας ομως δεν ειναι αυτο ... δεν ειναι καν τι ονομαζεται τιμπραντο (στο παρον ποστ )

το θεμα μας ειναι οτι οσοι ξερουν καλα τις νοτες των τιμπραντο ,απο τη μια λενε οτι εδω ειναι λιγες (στο παρον βιντεο ) αλλα να μας τις πουνε ποιες υπαρχουν (οχι μια ή δυο ) δεν ετις λενε ... αυτο μπορεις να το αλλαξεις και να βοηθησεις;

----------


## greekbull

> Περι σπορου ... δεν ξερω γιατι δεν δινεις ρουπσεν ,δεν ξερω επισης αν εννοεις τον γογγυλοσπορο ή την συγγενικη ελαιοκραμβη  ,αλλα εδω μεσει εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου να λεω οτι και τα δυο και κυριως η ελαιοκραμβη (η αρχεγονη ,γιατι για την μεταλλαγμενη δεν εχω στοιχεια εναντια ,αλλα δεν θα εδινα ποτε μεταλλαγμενο σπορο ) εχει και goitrogen ουσιες  που επηρεαζουν το θυρεοειδη και την θυροξινη και εμμεσα και τη φωνη και την τεστοστερονη ,αλλα και ερουκικο οξυ και γλυκοζιτες υποπτους για το συκωτι
> 
> *Λουτείνη φυσικές πηγές - ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*


Δεν δινω κανεναν απο τους δυο σπορους. Δεν τα ηξερα όλα αυτα που αναφερεις ... απλα με τα χρονια εχω δει τι κανει και τι δεν κανει για τα πουλια μου. Πολλοι δινουν και μπορεί να εχουν και αντιθετη αποψη.

----------


## greekbull

> το θεμα μας ειναι οτι οσοι ξερουν καλα τις νοτες των τιμπραντο ,απο τη μια λενε οτι εδω ειναι λιγες (στο παρον βιντεο ) αλλα να μας τις πουνε ποιες υπαρχουν (οχι μια ή δυο ) δεν ετις λενε ... αυτο μπορεις να το αλλαξεις και να βοηθησεις;


Ειπα ακριβως ποιες ακουσα με την ονομασια τους και ποιες κατα την γνωμη μου λείπουν

----------


## jk21

> Στεφο στο 31-33 και 40 - 43 ακουγεται η ίδια φωνη και ειναι ενα παρα πολυ όμορφο Floreo. Στο 1,01 - 1,04 ακουγεται επίσης μια παρα πολυ καλη φωνη Floreos Lentos ( αργο Floreo ). Αυτες οι δυο φωνες μαζι με την πολυ καλη και αξιόλογη cascabell στο 49-50 και 56 ειναι τα δυνατα χαρτια του πουλιου σου.


δηλαδη αυτο το πουλι εχει μονο floreos ,floreos lentos ,cascabell ; 

τωρα που ειπα cascabell ... νοτα την οποια τονισε παρα πολυ ως βασικη στα τιμπραντο ο κριτης στην ΕΛΙΤ

----------


## greekbull

> Παρατηρώντας το βίντεο επίσης δεν άκουσα πουθενα Agua Lenta , Agua Semiligada, ΤImbre de Agua, Variaciones Conjuntas, Cloqueos και Campana  ... Ακουσα Timbre (λίγο) , Variaciones Rodadas, Cascabel (εξαιρετικο),Floreos ( ενα δυο πολυ ομορφα) , Floreos Lentos (επίσης πολυ ομορφο) και Castanuelas ( και το Rascadas που γδερνει το αυτι σε μερικα σημεια και χαλαει το σύνολο).


Σε αυτο το μυνημα απαντησα για το ποιες φωνες ακουσα και ποιες όχι Δημητρη. 

Σε οτι αφορα την cascabell αν διαβασεις προσεκτικα το αρθρο που ανεβασα θα δεις για πιο λογο ειναι πολυ βασικη. Κανονικα το τιμπραντο απο αυτη τη φωνη επρεπε να εχει παρει το ονομα του. Σε αυτη τη  φωνη επρεπε να δωθει μαλλον η ονομασια τιμπρε.Ειναι η φωνη που μοιαζει πιο πολυ απο ολες τις αλλες με ring bell (ηλεκτρικο κουδουνι πορτας).Το κακό είναι οτι ενω ειναι τρομερη νοτα μερικοι εκτροφεις την θυσιαζουν για χαρη του αργου ρυθμου.Η cascabell ειναι γρηγορη νοτα και μπορουν να την πουν ευκολα τα κλασσικο και μερικα γρηγορα ιντερμιντιατ (οπως  του Στεφου) .

----------


## greekbull

Παραθετω παρακατω κομματι απο το αρθρο ....

Για να κατανοήσουμε τη νότα timbre , παραλληλίστηκε με το ακουστικό εφέ ενός ηλεκτρικού κουδουνιού . Για να κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα το όνομα που υιοθετήθηκε , δεν πρέπει να αγνοήσουμε ότι ταχεία κτυπήματα (λόγω της αντήχησης) 20-35 φορές ανά δευτερόλεπτο πάνω σε οποιοδήποτε υλικό : μέταλλο, ξύλο, κλπ., παράγει παρόμοιες επαναλήψεις ή Rolls , αλλά με διαφορετικό ύψος ήχου (τονικότητα) . Τα beats των κρουστών αντιπροσωπεύουν τα σύμφώνα της φωνητικής σύνθεσης, και τα φωνήεντα αντιπροσωπεύονται από την απήχηση του υλικού που επηρεάζονται από τα κρουστά, και που αντιλαμβάνεται μια επανάληψη της συνεχούς τακτικής κίνησης, στην οποία το φωνήεν είναι μεταβλητό ανάλογα με το υλικό που χρησιμοποιείται. Έτσι, για κρύσταλλο ή μέταλλο αντιλαμβανόμαστε έναν ήχο με το φωνήεν "i", και σε ξύλο ή χαρτόνι αντιλαμβανόμαστε έναν ήχο με τα φωνήεντα «o» ή «u», και αντιλαμβανόμαστε ένα "e" ή "ei" αν χρησιμοποιείται ανεπαρκές ή ελαττωματικό υλικό (ραγισμένο ξύλο, για παράδειγμα), παράγοντας με τον ίδιο τρόπο καθαρές επαναλήψεις, αλλά ατελούς ήχου, και κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος, λιγότερο ευχάριστου : riririri, rorororo, rererere, reireireirei . 
Από την άλλη πλευρά, όταν δεν υπάρχει ρυθμός των συμφώνων για τα φωνήεντα ή, ομοίως, αν τα χτυπήματα είναι σχετικά αργά , τότε αντιλαμβανόμαστε έναν ήχο που διακόπτεται μεταξύ των συλλαβών του , που αντιστοιχεί σε ένα ρυθμό 4 έως 7 παλμούς ανά δευτερόλεπτο . Τότε δεν έχουμε την παραγωγή Roll , λόγω του γεγονότος ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία επανάληψη , αλλά αυτό που διεθνώς αναφέρεται σαν "timbre". Στον Κώδικα - Codex αυτό ονομάζεται cascabeleo, ένα σωστό όνομα που ταιριάζει απόλυτα . O ονοματοποιημένος ήχος που παράγεται είναι: lin-lin-lin-lin, και είναι πολύ πιο ευχάριστο όταν τραγουδιέται πολύ απαλά ( μαλακά κρουστά): li- li-li-li-li.

----------


## stefos

Κώστα (greekbull) το συγκεκριμενο πουλάκι το χαρακτηριζεις <<γρήγορο>> ιντερμιντιο.
Υποθέτω , οτι τα δικά σου τα χαρακτηριζεις <<αργά>> , καλά τα λεω? Αν συμφωνεις
μπορείς να μας βάλεις ενα δείγμα πουλιού (βίντεο) ,που να μην είναι ουτε αργό ουτε 
γρηγορο, εκτός αν εννοεις οτι τα δικά σου βρίσκονται στην σωστη <<ταχύτητα>>

----------


## greekbull

Στεφο εχω κι εγω και γρηγορα και πιο αργα πουλια. Ο στοχος ειναι να γινουν οσο το δυνατον πιο αργα αλλα ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι αυτο. Τα πιο αργα πουλια δεν θα μπορουν να πουν πολυτιμες νοτες οπως η cascabell. Θα σου πουν ομως εναν συνδυασμο απο νεροφωνες και αργα φλορεος. Γι αυτο το λογο λοιπον ζευγαρωνω παντα ενα σχετικα γρηγορο αρσενικο με αδερφη ενος πολυ αργου. Ετσι καθε χρονο εχω μια εκτροφη με αργα και με λιγο πιο γρηγορα πουλια. Ξερω ομως τι θα περιμενω και απο τα μεν και απο τα δε. Εχω καταφερει τα πουλια μου να εχουν αυτο που ονομαζεται κυματισμος της φωνης. Βλεπεις δλδ οτι μπορει να λενε για λιγο γρηγορα και μετα αργα. Αυτο δεν γινεται απ τη μια μερα στην αλλη.Μιλαμε για χρονια παρατηρησεις και ζευγαρωματα με αρχειο για τα προγονικα πουλια. Φετος πρωτα ο Θεος θα εχω στην διαθεση μου και 2ο χωρο αναπαραγωγης για πιο πολλους πειραματισμους. Αν εχεις fb μπες και δες εκει πουλια μου. Εχω 51 βιντεο ανεβασμενα εκει. Θα δεις οτι χρονο με το χρονο τα παω σε πιο αργους ρυθμους χωρις αυτο να ειναι αυτοσκοπος.

Και κατι ακομη ... Δεν υπαρχει αυτο που λες σωστη ταχυτητα. Αυτο ειναι  θεμα γουστου. Μην παιρνεις στραβα οσα γραφω. Με αφορμη το βιντεο που  ανεβασες ανοιξε ενας εποικοδομητικος διαλογος. Δεν εχω τπτ μαζι σου ουτε  με το πουλακι που ανεβασες. Το ειδα το ακουσα κι ειπα να καταθεσω την  αποψη μου.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα ειχα δει το ποστ που λες ,αλλα αν δεν το χεις καταλαβει (το εχεις ) επιμενω και θα το καταφερω ,να κανω και σενα και αλλους που μπορουν ,να μας πειτε που ειναι τα σημεια που ακουτε αυτες τις νοτες .Οι πολλοι δεν εχουν το δικο σας αυτι να ξεχωριζουν ολες τις νοτες και ας τις εχουν ακουσει μεμονωμενα 

Σημειωνω οτι τωρα επισης διορθωσες το classico με φτωχο ρεπερτοριο που ειχες αρχικα αναφερει  ,σε intermediate γρηγορο .Σε αυτο συμφωνω .Αυτο δηλαδη που χαριτολογωντας αποκαλω interclassico 

Σημειωνω περαν των παρατιθεμενων απο το σημαντικο αρθρο και το ποστ 83 , με σημαντικες πληροφοριες για τον τροπο που κανεις και προφανως προτεινεις σε οποιον θελει να κανει το ιδιο ,την επιλογη των ζευγαριων σου και σε ευχαριστω !!!

----------


## stefos

Παιδιά ανεβαστε στο φόρουμ βίντεο απο τα τιμπραντο σας (εκτροφείς και μη)! 
Να δουμε και να χαζεψουμε κελαιδισματα !! Δεν πειράζει κι ας μην ειναι πουλάκια άριστα .
Δεν γίνεται να είμαστε όλοι εκτροφείς !

----------

